# Food For Life Alliance



## The Health Coach (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi, My name is Ann and I'm the Class Instructor for free cooking classes for diabetes prevention and treatment.  Research has shown that a plant-based nutrition approach can turn type 2 diabetes around - it can prevent complications and reduce the need for medication.

All information provided in the classes is scientifically-proven and the approach is easy to learn.  It has been shown to help prevent and treat other medical problems such as heart disease and obesity.  Although the programme is put together by Doctors and registered Dieticians, we DO NOT give any medical advice in the classes.  We always advise our students to seek the advice and support of their GP or Healthcare Worker as changing their diet may alter the need for prescribed medications - this is just another tool in Students' toolbox.

I am currently working in the West Midlands in Stoke on Trent, Birmingham and Stafford and in the London area.  The feedback I get from Students is great that they learn so much and enjoy the delicious easy to prepare recipes.  We are also now getting testimonials that some who have followed the simple programme are now reducing their medication.

Since 1986 I have been treating clients holistically with emphasis on diet and nutrition and I am so excited to be involved with this effective programme.  Anyone wanting more details can email me or I will answer questions here.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Ann, welcome to the forum  How do people get the free cooking classes? Are they referred from their GPs?


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 22, 2011)

Also, I'm intrigued about the 'scientifically-proven' comment. Can you say who has been doing the proving or is that just a generally accepted statement of fact?

Andy


----------



## Andywest4 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Ann, keep up the good work, we run retreats in Spain doing a similar thing, drop us an email maybe we can do some work together as always looking for support for when people leave the retreat environment


----------



## lanzlady (Mar 3, 2011)

*information*



The Health Coach said:


> Hi, My name is Ann and I'm the Class Instructor for free cooking classes for diabetes prevention and treatment.  Research has shown that a plant-based nutrition approach can turn type 2 diabetes around - it can prevent complications and reduce the need for medication.
> 
> All information provided in the classes is scientifically-proven and the approach is easy to learn.  It has been shown to help prevent and treat other medical problems such as heart disease and obesity.  Although the programme is put together by Doctors and registered Dieticians, we DO NOT give any medical advice in the classes.  We always advise our students to seek the advice and support of their GP or Healthcare Worker as changing their diet may alter the need for prescribed medications - this is just another tool in Students' toolbox.
> 
> ...



Hello,

Where can I find out more about this effective programme?

Lanz


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 3, 2011)

I too am intrigued by such claims. Would it be possible also to explain what 'plant based' means please?

Is it the same as vegetarian?

And hi to Andywest too. Most fortunate for you both to end up joining at the same time and in the same thread !!

Serendipity in action 

Rob


----------



## lanzlady (Mar 7, 2011)

*email*

Where can I find the email address for this posting please?



Lanz


----------



## Steff (Mar 7, 2011)

Who knows lanz the person seems to have dissapeared and have not been on since the day of there posting


----------



## lanzlady (Mar 7, 2011)

*profile*



Steffie said:


> Who knows lanz the person seems to have dissapeared and have not been on since the day of there posting



Hi Steffie just replied with her profile email don't really expect reply after this long and curious



Lanz


----------



## Steff (Mar 7, 2011)

lanzlady said:


> Hi Steffie just replied with her profile email don't really expect reply after this long and curious
> 
> 
> 
> Lanz



Good idea hun, if she gets back please let us know


----------



## lanzlady (Mar 7, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Good idea hun, if she gets back please let us know



Will do Steffie for sure


Lanz


----------



## plantarian (Mar 10, 2011)

*Diabetes classes*

Sorry Ann hasn't replied here

There were about 14 of us trained early this year.

The classes are run by the Food for Life Alliance - under license from the Cancer Project, a charity which was set up by PCRM - The Physicians Committee for responsible medicine.

In addition to cancer they have extensively studied the causes of diabetes and collected a number of studies and research that supports their case that it's more nutrition we need not more drugs.

The workshops are so far mainly in London, Birmingham, Stoke, Stafford for now and are being sponsored by Saladmaster so you'll need to find your nearest saladmaster agent as the workshops are made possible by using their demo kitchens and venue facilities.

The diet guidelines are based on a book by Dr Neil Barnard

More information here

http://www.pcrm.org/health/diabetes/

I got involved because a friend (Peter Gleave) slowly (and under his Doctor's supervision) weaned himself of nearly all his drugs after having suffered over 20 years with heart problems, high BP, pains, sight deterioration and weight problems - then he picked up Dr Barnard's book and changed his life.

He's really angry that nobody had told him this was possible - The Food for Life Alliance are trying to make that less likely to happen again


----------



## plantarian (Mar 10, 2011)

*Ann Malone*

Ann's contact details are listed here

http://www.evolutionsaladmaster.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=249&Itemid=48


----------

